# Screen Refresh Rates

## ksenos

Γεια και χαρά.

Προσπαθώ να αλλάξω το refresh rate της οθόνης μου αλλά δεν μπορώ να βρω τρόπο. Που το ορίζω αυτό στο XF86Config-4?

Επίσης πως ενεργοποιώ το power saving?

Ευχαριστώ  :Smile: 

----------

## theofilos

Στο /etc/X11/XF86Config κατω απο το section "monitor":

HorizSync   xx-xx

VertRefresh xx-xxx

οπου xx-xx και xx-xxx τα rates που εχει το manual της οθονης σου.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Cthulhu

Kai gia to power saving (an milame gia to idio prama) to orizeis mesa sto "Monitor" section ws eksis:

```
Option      "DPMS" "True"
```

@theofilos: Patisiotis? Egw menw Katw Patisia. (Oso eimai Ellada toulaxiston  :Smile: )

----------

